# Does Anyone Speak Yiddish or Hebrew???



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2005)

I need this saying translated...... A Teammate sent me this shirt from Israel......

Any help would be appreciated......


----------



## evangilder (May 19, 2005)

I speak a little, as does my wife. Send me a pic and we will see what we can do.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 20, 2005)

Sorry thought I did post the pic....... I went through the motions of adding it to my first post. Here it is again..... LOL

I would assume its some sort of Spec War shirt.......... I'm dying to know.........

And thx E.


----------



## evangilder (May 20, 2005)

Let me run it by someone at work tomorrow. I am not sure.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 20, 2005)

K thx.........


----------



## evangilder (May 20, 2005)

No prob. It's in cursive Hebrew and I am not good at that. I am use to the typewritten Hebrew. But I know someone who most likely can translate that for you.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 20, 2005)

Cool, im actually dying to know. A pal from the Teams sent it to me and wont tell me what it is..........


----------



## evangilder (May 20, 2005)

Okay, it's 13th fleet- Naval (navy or marine, could be either) Commando. Does that make sense to you?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 20, 2005)

Yes it does evan.... Thx mano... The Israelis have their own version of Navy SEALs, and thats it........

Cool..


----------



## Medvedya (May 20, 2005)

The Israeli Army - surely being a Gentile wouldn't be a problem with enlisting would it?


----------



## evangilder (May 20, 2005)

I had a feeling it was a spec-ops deal. I can read it, but translation is sometimes difficult.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 20, 2005)

Med, half those chicks could probably kick urs and evans ass at the same time...

I did a close combat demonstration back in 92 with some "operatives" and this one chick gave me all I could handle.... It was actually pretty funny... I tried to throw her 4 times and she countered each one of em..

I finally threw her with a hip slide, and that worked only cause I weighed 230 and she weighed 120 or so......

She was pretty damn good.... I didnt live that one down for a few months.....


----------



## Medvedya (May 20, 2005)

Now I'm totally sold! Israeli Army Girls - fantastic!


----------



## evangilder (May 20, 2005)

I once dated a girl that had been in the Israeli Army. She was one tough gal.


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 12, 2005)

that t-shirt says shayetet 13,thats is the naval comando,we also call cokando iami,marine comando,tehy are very good soldiers

if you need help in hebrew i can help you


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2005)

Yup, I know this pic, as I said: Israeli Girls are real ptzazot! (Err... some of them).

Les, Yiddish isn't very common in Israel, more in Brooklyn. 

Ariel ,do you make Krav Maga?


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 12, 2005)

no,in the army we learned only how to figth with our guns,y was in the armored corps,not infantry,we are not going to figth in close combat

also,im not the sporty tipe of guy


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2005)

Cool.

I've been on a KM course in TLV a month ago. Fucking crazy freak are the instructors!


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 12, 2005)

im more in the tipe fatso-cant run-can do anithing,sorti of guy


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2005)

check out the pics i toook there in the "Personal gallery"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

Id let them kick my ass.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

for me it's mor front then ass


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

I could rephrase what I said but I dont think I should.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

I could replace certain words with other words, but it just would not be appropriate.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 14, 2005)

Naaaahhhh! Go for it!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

I think you get the jyst of what I was going to say.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 14, 2005)

jyst


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

Yeah I probably spelled that wrong, but it came out okay also!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 15, 2005)

and wath is this jyst?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

Dont worry about pisis.


----------

